# Cordless tools



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

I wanted to see what you guys or your mechanics are using for cordless tools.
I’m looking for a cordless impact and a cordless grease gun.

I’ve currently got ryobi, but I’ve been told their impacts aren’t very strong. I’ll proabbyl get either a 1/2” or 3/8”
Mostly looking to use it for lug nuts and mower blades.

I’ve looked at Snap on (expensive as expected) I’m also looking at Milwaukee (more affordable)

I wanted to see what others are doing


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Milwaukee Fuel has done everything my mechanic's 1/2" lithium snap on has done. Granted his is older but there have been things the snap on wouldn't even budge that the Milwaukee took right loose.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

BossPlow2010 said:


> I wanted to see what you guys or your mechanics are using for cordless tools.
> I'm looking for a cordless impact and a cordless grease gun.
> 
> I've currently got ryobi, but I've been told their impacts aren't very strong. I'll proabbyl get either a 1/2" or 3/8"
> ...


We are using Dewalt 18v/20v for our drivers and impacts. For the cordless grease gun, we use a Lincoln. All the tools are used constantly and are cheap enough to be disposable when someone breaks one.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002RT7K3W/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002VWK5R8/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002RT7K4Q/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002RT7K4Q/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I will say that they don't use them for lugs, they normally use air impacts for that.


----------



## the Suburbanite (Jan 27, 2018)

I ran an older style 18V dewalt 1/2" impact for a long time and was never very impressed looking at the torque available vs. battery life (still have it, rarely use it). I used a new Milwaukee 1/2" impact the other day to remove frozen lugs and was really surprised at how strong it was. No idea about battery life as I only used it for a single wheel and returned it. Day to day I use all Dewalt "new" 20V for drivers/drills/impacts/saws and it is a good platform. I'm sure the 1/2 or 3/8" impacts are good, but if I was buying new I would look at Milwaukee first.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I have about 40 cordless tools they're all DeWalt...... I own very few corded tools or air.

Most are 20V, some 60V, one 120V. The new Dewalt impact it's badass.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Been collecting Milwaukee M18 here...have a pretty good selection. The grease gun seems to be better than the Lincolns I've had in the past...at least no one has broken it yet. Biggest reason for getting away from the Lincoln is compatibility.

The hedge trimmer is nice too. The 1/4 impact with a 3/8" impact adapter is probably the most used tool I own. That thing is amazing. 

Haven't bought a bigger impact mainly because the impacts\hammers are significantly lower than the Snap-On. I think that's as or more important that torque ratings. I'm sure I'll end up with one, but we usually get the air impact out for lug nuts on the bigger trucks.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Milwaukee seems to have the best warranty. I have some Makita. The rest are Milwaukee. Have two Milwaukee 1/2 guns. Use them mostly on the road. Otherwise anything 1/2 drive and above I use air tools. Have three Milwaukee ratchets, I use them all the time. And I've killed all of them within one year. They just send out new ones.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

the Suburbanite said:


> I ran an older style 18V dewalt 1/2" impact for a long time and was never very impressed looking at the torque available vs. battery life (still have it, rarely use it). I used a new Milwaukee 1/2" impact the other day to remove frozen lugs and was really surprised at how strong it was. No idea about battery life as I only used it for a single wheel and returned it. Day to day I use all Dewalt "new" 20V for drivers/drills/impacts/saws and it is a good platform. I'm sure the 1/2 or 3/8" impacts are good, but if I was buying new I would look at Milwaukee first.


if you are unaware, they sell an adapter to make the 20v lithium batteries compatible with the 18v tools. it's nice if you have a bunch of 18v tools lying around


----------



## the Suburbanite (Jan 27, 2018)

cwren2472 said:


> if you are unaware, they sell an adapter to make the 20v lithium batteries compatible with the 18v tools. it's nice if you have a bunch of 18v tools lying around


Thanks! I picked up an adapter that I keep with my 18V dewalt rotary laser. Athough it is 15yo, it is too nice to mothball.


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

I had DeWalt 18v. Not that impressed. I now have DeWalt 20v. I am very impressed with the difference.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

thelettuceman said:


> I had DeWalt 18v. Not that impressed. I now have DeWalt 20v. I am very impressed with the difference.


No more shear pins???


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Milwaukee M18 here, my favorite tool is the 3/4 drive impact with 1300 ft lbs of reversing torque. We have other m18 impacts, drills and bit drivers but my second best tool is 4 1/2" cordless grinder.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

LapeerLandscape said:


> Milwaukee M18 here, my favorite tool is the 3/4 drive impact with 1300 ft lbs of reversing torque. We have other m18 impacts, drills and bit drivers but my second best tool is 4 1/2" cordless grinder.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Haven't bought a bigger impact mainly because the impacts\hammers are significantly lower than the Snap-On. I think that's as or more important that torque ratings. I'm sure I'll end up with one, but we usually get the air impact out for lug nuts on the bigger trucks.


Mark, are you aware that Milwaukee has many different models of 1/2 drive impacts? Low/ Mid/ and High range models?

I have the 2767-20's on all of my trucks. There is not much that they don't blow apart or just snap. I believe it is 1400lbs in reverse.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

I have a Lincoln grease gun it rides the tool shelf day in and day out. My guys go straight for the Milwalkee grease guns every time. They are way better IMO. Plus we always have charged batteries around.

I have multiple trucks all filled with Milwaukee cordless tools. 

We used to run all Dewalt tools, till my Milwaukee salesman hounded me to try their stuff about 5 years ago, gave me some stuff to demo, and now that is all we run. 

Still have a handful of DeWalt tools that do not get used that often. Like Matt said, I found some adapters on the interweb that have allowed us to use our M18 Milwaukee batteries on the 18v DeWalt stuff.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Philbilly2 said:


> Mark, are you aware that Milwaukee has many different models of 1/2 drive impacts?


No...I'm bizzie.

Let me do some checking.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Geez, I'd think you guys were all getting kickbacks from Milwaukee

I'll be the first to admit that I have little experience with any other cordless tools (besides Ryobi at home. Which I love but would never buy for work.) I hate the idea of bringing in something different cuz my guys will end up with incompatible batteries, chargers, etc. But maybe I'll have to bring in a Milwaukee next time something breaks and see if my guys like it enough to warrant switching.

Same with the Lincoln greaser; it's what my guys have used for well over 2 decades and no one ever complained enough about it for me to try anything different.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

cwren2472 said:


> no one ever complained enough about it for me to try anything different.


Maybe they just figure you don't give a...nevermind.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

cwren2472 said:


> Geez, I'd think you guys were all getting kickbacks from Milwaukee


When you rely on your tools to make a living, you want the best out there...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Philbilly2 said:


> When you rely on your tools to make a living, you want the best out there...


Which is why I no longer purchase Fords. Thumbs Up:laugh:


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Latest thing I picked up Milwalkee... Handy like a pocket on a shirt...

We use it for various little tasks.

Inflated a skid loader trailer tire from about 35 to 85 psi on one battery.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Philbilly2 said:


> Still have a handful of DeWalt tools that do not get used that often. Like Matt said, I found some adapters on the interweb that have allowed us to use our M18 Milwaukee batteries on the 18v DeWalt stuff.


It was actually me that said that, not Matt, and I was referring to the adapter to use the 20v Dewalt batteries with the 18v Dewalt tools. I was unaware of the adapter you mentioned and will have to look into it; if I had one set of batteries that would work with both sets of tools, it would making switching much, much easier


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Philbilly2 said:


> Latest thing I picked up Milwalkee... Handy like a pocket on a shirt...
> 
> We use it for various little tasks.
> 
> Inflated a skid loader trailer tire from about 35 to 85 psi on one battery.


Does it work on flotation tyres?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

cwren2472 said:


> It was actually me that said that, not Matt, and I was referring to the adapter to use the 20v Dewalt batteries with the 18v Dewalt tools. I was unaware of the adapter you mentioned and will have to look into it; if I had one set of batteries that would work with both sets of tools, it would making switching much, much easier


Thumbs Up


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Does it work on flotation tyres?


If you have enough batteries...


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Philbilly2 said:


> Latest thing I picked up Milwalkee... Handy like a pocket on a shirt...
> 
> We use it for various little tasks.
> 
> Inflated a skid loader trailer tire from about 35 to 85 psi on one battery.


Thanks for helping me spend more money...


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Maybe they just figure you don't give a...nevermind.


That is entirely possible


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Philbilly2 said:


> Latest thing I picked up Milwalkee... Handy like a pocket on a shirt...
> 
> We use it for various little tasks.
> 
> Inflated a skid loader trailer tire from about 35 to 85 psi on one battery.


I'd have one if it wasn't an M12.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

One thing I really like about the Milwaukee's is the LED light. Extremely helpful.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Thanks for helping me spend more money...


If you ever need more help, I do take donations...


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'd have one if it wasn't an M12.


That is the thing that does suck. They should make these little nitch items like this run on either platform. They have the technology to run either battery, my bluemouth speaker runs on either or M12/M18.

The other thing that I keep telling my Milwaukee rep is why have they not made an adapter that you can slide in a battery pack with a cord hooked to it for when you are in a pinch and all your batteries are dead? Ridgid makes one that we have for our Pro Press guns.

This thing.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Philbilly2 said:


> That is the thing that does suck. They should make these little nitch items like this run on either platform. They have the technology to run either battery, my bluemouth speaker runs on either or M12/M18.
> 
> The other thing that I keep telling my Milwaukee rep is why have they not made an adapter that you can slide in a battery pack with a cord hooked to it for when you are in a pinch and all your batteries are dead? Ridgid makes one that we have for your Pro Press guns.
> 
> This thing.


Is his response "buy more batteries"?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Philbilly2 said:


> That is the thing that does suck. They should make these little nitch items like this run on either platform. They have the technology to run either battery, my bluemouth speaker runs on either or M12/M18.
> 
> The other thing that I keep telling my Milwaukee rep is why have they not made an adapter that you can slide in a battery pack with a cord hooked to it for when you are in a pinch and all your batteries are dead? Ridgid makes one that we have for your Pro Press guns.
> 
> This thing.


They've got a good thing going. Genesis Rescue Tools has an entire line of extrication equipment that use the M18 batteries. I believe Stryker makes an ambulance cot that uses the M18.

The other rescue tool manufacturers have their own proprietary batteries and when purchasing anything specific for the fire service, the price doubles...at least.

So a FD buys the Genesis, batteries give out, they run to HD or wherever and pick up new ones at half or less the cost of proprietary ones that have to be ordered.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Is his response "buy more batteries"?


That is the exact response... 

He says that have not become the leaders in the cordless industry by being "chained" to an outlet... got it chester... just saying it would be super handy in a pinch.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> They've got a good thing going. Genesis Rescue Tools has an entire line of extrication equipment that use the M18 batteries. I believe Stryker makes an ambulance cot that uses the M18.
> 
> The other rescue tool manufacturers have their own proprietary batteries and when purchasing anything specific for the fire service, the price doubles...at least.
> 
> So a FD buys the Genesis, batteries give out, they run to HD or wherever and pick up new ones at half or less the cost of proprietary ones that have to be ordered.


Pretty sure you can make quite a few things run on M18 batteries if you recall back a few months...


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Speaking of grease guns, any of you guys use a lock n lube. This thing is awesome for fittings that wont take grease. I have found I have to use a lever type gun because the battery ones dont have enough power. It locks over the fitting so no more grease all over when they wont take any.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

LapeerLandscape said:


> Speaking of grease guns, any of you guys use a lock n lube. This thing is awesome for fittings that wont take grease. I have found I have to use a lever type gun because the battery ones dont have enough power. It locks over the fitting so no more grease all over when they wont take any.
> View attachment 182461


Will that work on sunken recessed pins like on bucket and boom pins on an excavator?

The Milwaukee one has the power... I blew the threads out of the end of the gun where the hose connects on a stubborn zirk once. 

Milwaukee just sent me a new gun.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Philbilly2 said:


> Will that work on sunken recessed pins like on bucket and boom pins on an excavator?
> 
> The Milwaukee one has the power... I blew the threads out of the end of the gun where the hose connects on a stubborn zirk once.
> 
> Milwaukee just sent me a new gun.


Its pretty compact depending on how much clearance you need. The only issue I have seen with it is the length, sometimes its too long.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Never used the Milwaukee before to know how much power it has. Most of the time this is what I use.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> One thing I really like about the Milwaukee's is the LED light. Extremely helpful.












I got this handy dandy light a few weeks ago for a birthday gift.

I know, i know 
"That's nice"


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

BossPlow2010 said:


> View attachment 182463
> 
> 
> I got this handy dandy light a few weeks ago for a birthday gift.
> ...


I bought a real nice magnet LED light from the local tool store. Used it a couple months and I think I left it stuck under my dump truck and now its gone.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

LapeerLandscape said:


> I bought a real nice magnet LED light from the local tool store. Used it a couple months and I think I left it stuck under my dump truck and now its gone.


That's not very bright..


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BossPlow2010 said:


> "That's nice"


I disagree...


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> That's not very bright..


Stupid thing was $70.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

LapeerLandscape said:


> I bought a real nice magnet LED light from the local tool store. Used it a couple months and I think I left it stuck under my dump truck and now its gone.


 Lol sounds like something I would do. Now a days I'm getting good about forgetting.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Milwaukee everything...grinder, grease gun, impacts, ratchets, etc. I have 1 IR impact and as much as I love the Milwaukee the IR is a beast.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

FredG said:


> Lol sounds like something I would do. Now a days I'm getting good about forgetting.


I wish I had all the cordless flashlights I've lost.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

We used to have a ton of M-18 stuff (it's all been de-commisioned to shop use only now), it was cheap and easy to get here with a few connections through guys that worked there. But, after trying out a Dewalt 20V impact about 3 years ago, we ditched them for the Dewalts. We simply have 2 sets of drills/impacts/saws now vs. the umpteen dozen we used to carry when we had Milwaukee cordless stuff...........


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Got the Milwaukee cordless rivet gun today, made the job easier. Morgan body corner cap and try to straighten out the front top radius. He must not have believed the 12.6 height sign.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

LapeerLandscape said:


> Stupid thing was $70.


it's not as rare as you think, I left my felco hand pruners on my bumper in the sheath, I was pretty bumbed about that 

I appreciate all the input, I'm probably going to go with the Milwaukee mid impact. I talked to my dealer today who said he'd get in contact with his rep about demoing some tools


----------



## the Suburbanite (Jan 27, 2018)

Randall Ave said:


> Got the Milwaukee cordless rivet gun today, made the job easier. Morgan body corner cap and try to straighten out the front top radius. He must not have believed the 12.6 height sign.
> View attachment 182471


Was this the Saturday/Sunday guy?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

the Suburbanite said:


> Was this the Saturday/Sunday guy?


Yup.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

How have I never met any of these elusive "tool reps" that you all seem to have?


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

cwren2472 said:


> How have I never met any of these elusive "tool reps" that you all seem to have?


Any experience I have had has always came from my local supply houses. Just like your plow reps, the good ones should be interacting with the customers as well as vendors. I have my preferred brands but wont then away free swag and demos.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

I have salesmen trying to sell me nuts and bolts on what feels like a daily basis but no one ever tries to steal my tool purchases


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

cwren2472 said:


> I have salesmen trying to sell me nuts and bolts on what feels like a daily basis but no one ever tries to steal my tool purchases


Complacent reps


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

m_ice said:


> Just like your plow reps, the good ones should be interacting with the customers as well as vendors.


My Fisher reps are great salesmen, and great guys in general. (Just in case they are reading. Hi, guys! :waving


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

cwren2472 said:


> My Fisher reps are great salesmen, and great guys in general. (Just in case they are reading. Hi, guys! :waving


Their phishing...?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Mr.Markus said:


> Their phishing...?


Big Brother is watching


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

cwren2472 said:


> How have I never met any of these elusive "tool reps" that you all seem to have?


We have supply house days that those guys come in. They are at product shows also. Once you get to know them a buy a few grand in tools from them, they help you out on grouping deals, free batteries, etc.

If you want to reach out to one, I can ask my rep who would cover your area.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Mr.Markus said:


> Their phishing...?


Trolling...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Philbilly2 said:


> If you want to reach out to one, I can ask my rep who would cover your area.


K


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

cwren2472 said:


> How have I never met any of these elusive "tool reps" that you all seem to have?


They're "special"...

Don't worry nobody wants to sell me crap either...


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Ajlawn1 said:


> They're "special"...
> 
> Don't worry nobody wants to sell me crap either...


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Snap ON and Cornwell stop here. And let me tell you, you get it in the _____. I found that rivet tool on Home Deeps site for $60.00 less than I paid for yesterday. But no manufacturer reps have ever stopped here.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Randall Ave said:


> Snap ON and Cornwell stop here. And let me tell you, you get it in the _____. I found that rivet tool on Home Deeps site for $60.00 less than I paid for yesterday. But no manufacturer reps have ever stopped here.


We do get the Snap-On rep here, I was just referring to salesmen whose trucks weren't plated in 24K gold.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

cwren2472 said:


> We do get the Snap-On rep here, I was just referring to salesmen whose trucks weren't plated in 24K gold.


There is a Milwaukee pick up truck running around here, but I have never talked to the guy. Guess I ain't special.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

The snap on guy around here sells a lot more than tools, his truck smells like he ran over a skunk. :laugh:


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

FredG said:


> The snap on guy around here sells a lot more than tools, his truck smells like he ran over a skunk. :laugh:


Diversification is key to a successful enterprise


----------



## the Suburbanite (Jan 27, 2018)

Randall Ave said:


> There is a Milwaukee pick up truck running around here, but I have never talked to the guy. Guess I ain't special.


The Milwaukee Truck is most likely the dude that stocks the Home Depot. I had a question for one (about a Milwaukee tool, no less) and after asking him I had to look around for his dad because I thought it must be bring your child to work day.


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

alright, back on point and enough with the nonsensical comments


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

cwren2472 said:


> Diversification is key to a successful enterprise


 Yes Sir, He been in that truck over 25 years. He should be good to go.


----------



## Masssnowfighter (Sep 22, 2012)

Milwaukee or dewalt all the way. I have a pretty big collection of Dewalt 20v/60v tools and they work just as good if not better then corded/air/ or gas powered counter parts. Dewalt grease gun is way better then the lincoln, pumps grease faster and the batteries last forever. I feel the dewalt impacts are more torquie then the snapon. I just bought the dewalt hedge clippers and even those worked way better then I was expecting. I like how you can throw 60v battery on any of the 20v tools and it is like giving that tool a shot of steroids


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

We have all dewalt 20v and 60v and no complaints. My step dad has Milwaukee and they're great tools. I just didn't see the benefit in the add price for milwaukee.

Looks like you already made a decision, but Ryobi improved with their green colored tools. I'm not sure if they're lithium or why they're a different color. I had an employee that went from the blue impact to the green one and it was night and day.

We have a local dewalt dealer here too, so warranty claims are a breeze (only had one issue with a chuck on an impact). Our dewalt rep is pretty good looking too, so I make sure I have a few questions about new products when I see her


----------

